# Power Tilt



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Hey Guys Need some help. Have a 115 Johnson outboard 1997
power tilt goes up but will not go down, pump is running , but when on the down cycle sounds different then going up. Any suggestions. thanks


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Have had that happen on my last boat several times. Ending up being bad switches


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Thanks for reply Wizarddude. 
I don't think it is the switches because the pump runs in both directions. do you know if the pump runs in reverse or is there a valve to reverse the direction.this has me going, hate to take it to shop they always charge big bucks:--->


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

That happened to me once but I was only short on fluid. I toped off the reservoir with some trany fluid and then worked like a champ.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

is there any way to hook up a power tilt on a out board that doesnt have it ?? sure would be nice


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Inawe depending on the size of you motor and budget you could purchase a jack plate that also tilts. I do believe they make them, but they don't come to cheap.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

IS this jack plate elect or manuel ?


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

beachbm
That is the first thing I tried.:---> 8(---)


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

8(---) PRETTY COOL HUH ?


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Guys got it fixed, found manual override ran it up and down couple times and works just fine. Must have been some dirt in the valve, also learned pump runs in both directions.8(---)


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Whew..........good deal OS, saved a bunch of $$$. Always good to do the research........might want to check your fluid level, might have a seal breaking down.


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2003)

Oldsalt
I read your post the other day & was having trouble getting my account activated. I wanted to tell you about what you already found out. Glad you figured it out w/out the extra $ spent. Also in the future let off the pressure by loosening the bottem fill hole for the cylinder to get the piston to drop the motor. 1 other thing to check when having problems is the sending switch on the bottem of the cylinder where the wire enters the cylinder. There is a small ( 7/16 " ) nutt you have to loosen & the switch itself comes out. Just becareful because most are plastic & will strip or break off. use a metter to check for power to & from the switch itself. Hope you won't have any more problems BUT if you do drop me an email & I might be able to help
Spider


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Spider!! Thanks for the info. Think I will put you in my buddy list for future reference


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2003)

inawe

To the ? you asked about adding power trim/tilt. You could go the route mentioned w/ the power lift jack plate spending anywhere from $200-$800+ depending on horsepower. OR you could find a local shop that works on OB's & ask if they have scrap pieces & find a set up that will match what you have & hook it up. Its not very difficult & I've seen it done pretty reasonable. I know for a fact Ed's in Ashland would have all the parts you would need. All you have to do is talk to the " right " person there. Good luck !!
spider


----------

